# Getting Bent During Millertime's Farewell Voyage



## MillerTime

https://vimeo.com/45193229

So we had three awesome dives during the Guns and Hoses tournament with Jeremy (coolbluestreak), Alyssa (Mrs. coolbluestreak) and Troy (Cajun Spearit) at the Timber Holes and Penhall Reef. This was to be the last day of diving on MillerTime before we traded it in and picked up the glacier bay. Maybe she was pissed we were getting rid of her but things could have turned out a lot better.

Didn't shoot anything worthy of the scales but I did managed to shoot one red snapper, one black snapper (that pulled off of I later found getting attacked by a hoard of triggers), two flounder and bag 7 lobster that in a perfect world would have tasted better anyways. Well everything was fine until I woke up at about midnight with my arm killing me. I tried to ice it down thinking I might have strained it but that didn't do anything. Finally went to the ER on Eglin but they couldn't do anything for me so I rode in an ambulance down to NSA Panama City where I found out first hand what it's like to be in a decompression chamber. Spent about 6 hours in there and had to spend the night and part of the next day there. Gotta love the short shorts they gave me to wear.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Everything is fine now but I can't dive for 30 days  . Well no more snapper for me this year. The Navy told me that even though I did my safety stops and 2.5 hr surface intervals that I "missed" about 83 minutes of decompression. Granted their tables that they have are only for air and don't account for Nitrox but I haven't done anything different than before except I was really lacking for sleep which was probably a big contributing factor.

Would have posted sooner but I was busy in the hospital and picking the new boat up and enjoying it on the 4th.


----------



## Realtor

holy cow! I'm glad your okay now. hang in there.


----------



## dallis

Nice boat Miller


----------



## Ginzu

Holy crap dude!


----------



## billin

*Diving*

Glad you are ok scary stuff right there and congrats on the new boat.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Dang glad ur OK !!

Nice boat


----------



## Orion45

How could you possible have missed 83 minutes of decompression?


----------



## chaps

Wow. I've heard dcs sucks but never experienced it. Glad u shot some fish.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

To the OP. Glad you are ok. Make sure you write a letter to the group who treated you, call em and get the names of the folks involved. Include the names of all the team members, and don't forget a case of premium beer. This is the traditional payback for a ride in the tube. Remember the staff at the chamber stand a perpetual watch bill for these types of events... 

Glad your symptoms were limited to pain only (DCS I), 80+ minutes of Omitted D could have led to CNS issues (DCS II). 

The shorts are 100% cotton UDT's. 100% cotton is required in the chamber. By the way Ron aka Sealark looks like Magnum PI when he wears his... :blink::thumbup:lol. 

Again, glad your ok! :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime

Orion45 said:


> How could you possible have missed 83 minutes of decompression?


Not 100% sure. They were trying to show me their tables while I was in the chamber. I understood it as they were explaining it to me but basically they only have tables for air so that skews the time. The also told me that their tables are on the extreme safe side of things. They have people going down and exercising and they monitor the dcs bubbles coming out to see how long they can safely stay down. I could probably explain it in person if I had the tables in front of me to show but its kind of hard for me at least to explain it in words.


----------



## MillerTime

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> To the OP. Glad you are ok. Make sure you write a letter to the group who treated you, call em and get the names of the folks involved. Include the names of all the team members, and don't forget a case of premium beer. This is the traditional payback for a ride in the tube. Remember the staff at the chamber stand a perpetual watch bill for these types of events...
> 
> Glad your symptoms were limited to pain only (DCS I), 80+ minutes of Omitted D could have led to CNS issues (DCS II).
> 
> The shorts are 100% cotton UDT's. 100% cotton is required in the chamber. By the way Ron aka Sealark looks like Magnum PI when he wears his... :blink::thumbup:lol.
> 
> Again, glad your ok! :thumbsup:


I already got them beer. They were joking around about it when I was still in the chamber so we went and got beer that night. I tried to give it to them the next day but they didn't want to take it so I finally convinced them to let me leave it by the door and they could grab it later.


----------



## MillerTime

There really isn't any 100% way to say I had it but. I have never experienced pain that bad in my shoulder and I have dislocated both of them plenty of times. I couldn't move it any way to make it feel better and icing it didn't help. I pulled the anchor up a couple times so I theoretically could have strained it but the intensity of the pain makes me think I didn't.

Red couch...Green Tree...Ball

These words seemed so simple but I had to repeat them over and over again throughout the day. Had to laugh almost every time because they were so simple that sometimes I had to think about it for a second.


----------



## SaltAddict

Glad you are ok. After my first real technical dive (in tech class) I had some pain in my left shoulder later that night. It turned into scorching pain deep in the shoulder. I called DAN to ask their opinion since I performed this dive flawlessly. I was well rested and did not drink the 24 hrs before the dive. They said they could not commit to an answer, but advised if the pain became ANY worse that I should go directly to the ER. Knowing I did the dive right, I waited it out (risky I know). The pain slowly subsided through the night and I was fine by morning. I went through it all in my head. That day my back (I have a bad one) started to ache. That's when I pin pointed what happened. Leaving the dive boat and heading to my truck, I one shouldered my doubles rig. When I went to set it on my bumper, I turned my body hard instead of patiently turning around and bending at the knees. As I recreated this movement, I could feel every muscle, joint, etc scream "hey dumbass, not again!" 

Bent or not, you did the right thing. Love the new boat.


----------



## ryanbr

This is a good warning for all. We were always told that lack of sleep, lack of hydration, which includes 12oz curls the night before, can increase risk that you cant account for. I always hated people that would show up for a dive charter having partied the night b4. Usually guys, usually courtesy of Sammies!!!!!!! Party later please. Also, burning most or all excess air on the rope in excess of scheduled stops builds that extra cushion.


----------



## Orion45

MillerTime said:


> Not 100% sure. They were trying to show me their tables while I was in the chamber. I understood it as they were explaining it to me but basically they only have tables for air so that skews the time. The also told me that their tables are on the extreme safe side of things. They have people going down and exercising and they monitor the dcs bubbles coming out to see how long they can safely stay down. I could probably explain it in person if I had the tables in front of me to show but its kind of hard for me at least to explain it in words.


Without your dive profile, it would be hard comment. However, assuming that you had three non-decompression dives no deeper than 130', did your safety stops and had 2.5 hrs between dives, I just can't see how you missed 83 minutes of decompression.

Regardless, I'm glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I think it was probably the lack of sleep and the intense training the night before that got you. you've dove that spot what 30+ times w/o problems? I know you have the legs of a horse but myself, not so much, my legs are still a little sore. I probably need to get back in the gym.:shifty:

only 23 more days til you get to splash again!:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> To the OP. Glad you are ok. Make sure you write a letter to the group who treated you, call em and get the names of the folks involved. Include the names of all the team members, and don't forget a case of premium beer. This is the traditional payback for a ride in the tube. Remember the staff at the chamber stand a perpetual watch bill for these types of events...
> 
> Glad your symptoms were limited to pain only (DCS I), 80+ minutes of Omitted D could have led to CNS issues (DCS II).
> 
> The shorts are 100% cotton UDT's. 100% cotton is required in the chamber. By the way Ron aka Sealark looks like Magnum PI when he wears his... :blink::thumbup:lol.
> 
> Again, glad your ok! :thumbsup:


Hell Mike, My UDTs have long since turned into dust. along with the Blue and Golds thanks for bringing back some good memories :thumbup:


----------



## odb1877

Hey bro I'm glad u r ok, I will see u soon and a nice boat can't wait to go for a ride to the timber holes in it .


----------



## oxbeast1210

What is the new boats name?


----------



## bigrick

sorry to hear about that, hope the new boat cheered you up. What are the specs on it?


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> I think it was probably the lack of sleep and the intense training the night before that got you. you've dove that spot what 30+ times w/o problems? I know you have the legs of a horse but myself, not so much, my legs are still a little sore. I probably need to get back in the gym.:shifty:
> 
> only 23 more days til you get to splash again!:thumbsup:


You are probably right. Thats what the guys helping me out at the chamber said. You just need to start using the elliptical on full resistance for at least 45 minutes. Not that hard once you do it a few times.

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.

Haven't exactly figuroured out what the new boats name is yet...maybe Mil to Mil?

As far as specs its a 2640 Glacier Bay Renegade.
Twin 150 yamahas
WOT 42 MPH 
Cruise at about 25 mph getting 2 mpg so far, haven't tested higher speeds yet. That is fully loaded with fuel and some dive gear, ice and 4 people.


----------



## FenderBender

It's cold when they vent, isn't it?


----------



## MillerTime

FenderBender said:


> It's cold when they vent, isn't it?


Sorry having a dumb moment but are you talking about the chamber or something else?


----------



## Jason

Man that's scary crap....glad you went in to have it checked further. Did they say what could have happened ifin you didn't???

I'm glad I'm not the only 1 that noticed them scary shorts!!!:whistling::blink:

Nice new sled too brother!!!! Glad you are OK!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FenderBender

MillerTime said:


> Sorry having a dumb moment but are you talking about the chamber or something else?



I was talking about the chamber, when I worked offshore diving we would vent one minute out of every five while on O2 periods in the chamber. Froze my butt off!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Just saw this thread today.....glad you are O.K.!
I know lots of divers that have had to decide if they are bent or just pulled something....not fun!
I usually just do the 3 asprin and a shot of Jack test .....if it goes away your not bent  .... ....really ....dont' do that ...its not medically sound.
You mentioned having repeatedly dislocating your shoulders.... I Cant help but think that there would be some permanant damage to the area if that has is an issue. Torn or swollen muscles/tissue could pre-dispose you to bubble formation. 
Of course , now that you have been bent, you are more likely to have it happen again as well .....not to be a downer or anything, just wanted to mention it. I probably don't need to tell you that you will probably want to dive more conservatively from now on. I have had Instructors on the same dive as me get bent , while I was fine....all because of their having been injured by DCS in the past.
Glad you are O.K.
-Scott.


----------



## below me

wow! glad you're ok. i don't think i missed it...could you give us the specifics of your trip, dive profile-wise


----------



## amnbowser

*Bent*

Ben there done that now you have the card don't do it again. I never broke any rules and was diving in 70 ft range. But didn't drink enough water. Some people are more likely I think to get bent then others. I did my ride in Pensacola they have a nice chamber with a tv outside you can whatch. I woke up with a knee the size of a softball. I had a previous injury in this knee also. DAN said its rare to get hit in a major joint but it seems it happens more then enough by reading these type of posts. Do like they tell you don't dive for 30 days don't screw around with this it truly can kill you. Did they do the coin thing to you in the chamber? Did you do the big chamber where the doc does it with you? Anyways good luck you will be back in the water soon enough and have a forever memory that will make you a little more cautious.


----------



## MillerTime

FenderBender said:


> I was talking about the chamber, when I worked offshore diving we would vent one minute out of every five while on O2 periods in the chamber. Froze my butt off!


Not really, it was actually very warm. They had to keep turning the AC on. Mind you this was a small one on a ship so I don't know if that matters.


----------



## MillerTime

amnbowser said:


> Ben there done that now you have the card don't do it again. I never broke any rules and was diving in 70 ft range. But didn't drink enough water. Some people are more likely I think to get bent then others. I did my ride in Pensacola they have a nice chamber with a tv outside you can whatch. I woke up with a knee the size of a softball. I had a previous injury in this knee also. DAN said its rare to get hit in a major joint but it seems it happens more then enough by reading these type of posts. Do like they tell you don't dive for 30 days don't screw around with this it truly can kill you. Did they do the coin thing to you in the chamber? Did you do the big chamber where the doc does it with you? Anyways good luck you will be back in the water soon enough and have a forever memory that will make you a little more cautious.


Definitely going to heed their advice on the 30 days. Even if I were reckless my wife and dive buddies wouldn't let me dive anyways, which is a good thing to have.
There wasn't any swelling in my shoulder but it was pretty tender to the touch.
They had a "tender" in there with me checking my disposition all the time. What is the coin thing?



Firefishvideo said:


> Just saw this thread today.....glad you are O.K.!
> I know lots of divers that have had to decide if they are bent or just pulled something....not fun!
> I usually just do the 3 asprin and a shot of Jack test .....if it goes away your not bent  .... ....really ....dont' do that ...its not medically sound.
> You mentioned having repeatedly dislocating your shoulders.... I Cant help but think that there would be some permanant damage to the area if that has is an issue. Torn or swollen muscles/tissue could pre-dispose you to bubble formation.
> Of course , now that you have been bent, you are more likely to have it happen again as well .....not to be a downer or anything, just wanted to mention it. I probably don't need to tell you that you will probably want to dive more conservatively from now on. I have had Instructors on the same dive as me get bent , while I was fine....all because of their having been injured by DCS in the past.
> Glad you are O.K.
> -Scott.


No you're not being a downer Scott, they already told me all of that bad news. Troy had the same dive profile as me and Jeremy had the same except for about a 30 minute longer SI in between the 2nd and 3rd dives so maybe it was due to my shoulder injuries.


----------



## lobsterman

Just take it easy from here on out because it makes you more succeptable to it from here on out. Dive more conservative and enjoy it.


----------



## MillerTime

*All times are Min:Sec taken from my computer and GoPro footage.
*Not sure if my computer was calculating each individual dive PO2 or cumulative.

Dive #1 0947L
112 fsw max 32% 1.4 PO2
Bottom Time: 20:26
Ascent to Safety Stop: 5:37
Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00
Surface Interval: 126:00

Dive#2 1224L
111 fsw max 32% 1.39 PO2
Bottom Time: 19:30
Ascent to Safety Stop: 6:30
Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00
Surface Interval: 199:00

Dive #3 1616L
102 fsw max 32% 1.3 PO2
Bottom Time: 19:50
Ascent to Safety Stop: 4:20
Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00


----------



## WW2

Wow, glad you're ok. But to comment on your no more snapper... you can use a fishing pole.


----------



## MillerTime

WW2 said:


> Wow, glad you're ok. But to comment on your no more snapper... you can use a fishing pole.


I tried that this weekend. We limited out but they weren't huge and it took a long time. It wasn't as fun as shooting them underwater. Guess I need to learn more about how to fish for them better.


----------



## amnbowser

You didn't do the walk in chamber. Sounds like you got lucky and did the chamber on Tonys Boat. I heard they like to screw with you in the walk in chamber. Glad to here your ok. Oh tony is the captain of that boat he is a friend of mines neighbor.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Dang man, glad all turned out well. After the 30 days are up let's get out there and slay some more.


----------



## MillerTime

amnbowser said:


> You didn't do the walk in chamber. Sounds like you got lucky and did the chamber on Tonys Boat. I heard they like to screw with you in the walk in chamber. Glad to here your ok. Oh tony is the captain of that boat he is a friend of mines neighbor.


No it was the weekend and the walk in ones are manned by civilians working there that they never call in on the weekend.


----------



## MillerTime

Telum Pisces said:


> Dang man, glad all turned out well. After the 30 days are up let's get out there and slay some more.


Thanks. No more shooting snapper for me this year. Only got 1 of those endangered kinds. Cant wait till ajs open back up


----------



## Telum Pisces

MillerTime said:


> Thanks. No more shooting snapper for me this year. Only got 1 of those endangered kinds. Cant wait till ajs open back up


I can't wait to put some big ole AJ slabs on the grill myself.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Telum Pisces said:


> I can't wait to put some big ole AJ slabs on the grill myself.


I hear ya, forget these stupid little snapper!


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> I hear ya, forget these stupid little snapper!


Still haven't shot an AJ yet


----------



## Telum Pisces

MillerTime said:


> Still haven't shot an AJ yet


What???? You have not went on the AJ rodeo yet. Fair warning, start small. I have been wooped and hog tied by them suckers. Had to take my gear off at 140 feet because one wrapped me up so bad. I have had my mask knocked clearly off my head too. It's always entertaining to watch someone else shoot and not kill one instantly though.:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime

Telum Pisces said:


> What???? You have not went on the AJ rodeo yet. Fair warning, start small. I have been wooped and hog tied by them suckers. Had to take my gear off at 140 feet because one wrapped me up so bad. I have had my mask knocked clearly off my head too. It's always entertaining to watch someone else shoot and not kill one instantly though.:thumbup:


Oh I know just from fishing for them that I will not be shooting anything monstrous at first.


----------



## SaltAddict

That "rodeo" is my favorite part. You get that disappointment of not placing the stone shot... followed by a no BS moment where you look an animal (who clearly has home field advantage) right square in the eye and say "Let's Dance!" Forgive my southern grammar, but Man it don't get no better than that!


----------



## MillerTime

My fear is getting towed too deep or up too fast.


----------



## below me

try your damnedest to be near something to hold onto when you shoot them!


----------



## SaltAddict

below me said:


> try your damnedest to be near something to hold onto when you shoot them!


Wise.


----------



## El Kabong

MillerTime said:


> *All times are Min:Sec taken from my computer and GoPro footage.
> *Not sure if my computer was calculating each individual dive PO2 or cumulative.
> 
> Dive #1 0947L
> 112 fsw max 32% 1.4 PO2
> Bottom Time: 20:26
> Ascent to Safety Stop: 5:37
> Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00
> Surface Interval: 126:00
> 
> Dive#2 1224L
> 111 fsw max 32% 1.39 PO2
> Bottom Time: 19:30
> Ascent to Safety Stop: 6:30
> Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00
> Surface Interval: 199:00
> 
> Dive #3 1616L
> 102 fsw max 32% 1.3 PO2
> Bottom Time: 19:50
> Ascent to Safety Stop: 4:20
> Safety Stop (15-20fsw): 3:00


PPO2 is not cumulative. That's probably your reading at max depth. Oxygen exposure would be listed as "OTU's" or "CNS%". You were well within O2 limits unless you breathe like an elephant.

I show a 5-minute required stop at 20ft on the first dive and a 6-minute stop on the second (no required stop on the third, but my tables assume you made the stops on the earlier dives).

*Disclaimers*
These calculations are based on bottom-times, not on your actual dive profile, which would have probably shaved off a minute or two here and there.

These calculations are based on a +2 conservatism factor, which is pretty common among technical divers, but may not jibe with base tables, or the software running on your dive computer.

Nothing I've typed (past, present, future) is intended to be critical of the OP, this looks like a kosher dive that any of us would have done, and this could have happened to any of us, let's all try to learn from it so it doesn't happen again.
----------------------------------------------

I'm curious, did your symptoms resolve with O2 or hyperbaric treatment? We keep oxygen on board the boat so if someone gets a twinge they can't nail down conclusively as too much anchor-pulling, we out them on O2. If the symptoms don't resolve, it's easier to assume it's not DCS related. If they do, we can be pretty sure of the cause.

I've taken to diving conservatively. I try not to bump too close to my NDL, but separately from that, whether I've got a deco obligation or not, I try to pad my safety stop by at least a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jason

Millertime, I think I saw your old boat at the Ritz in Baker today.....You sell it to someone over here???


----------



## MillerTime

El Kabong said:


> PPO2 is not cumulative. That's probably your reading at max depth. Oxygen exposure would be listed as "OTU's" or "CNS%". You were well within O2 limits unless you breathe like an elephant.
> 
> I show a 5-minute required stop at 20ft on the first dive and a 6-minute stop on the second (no required stop on the third, but my tables assume you made the stops on the earlier dives).
> 
> Disclaimers
> These calculations are based on bottom-times, not on your actual dive profile, which would have probably shaved off a minute or two here and there.
> 
> These calculations are based on a +2 conservatism factor, which is pretty common among technical divers, but may not jibe with base tables, or the software running on your dive computer.
> 
> Nothing I've typed (past, present, future) is intended to be critical of the OP, this looks like a kosher dive that any of us would have done, and this could have happened to any of us, let's all try to learn from it so it doesn't happen again.
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm curious, did your symptoms resolve with O2 or hyperbaric treatment? We keep oxygen on board the boat so if someone gets a twinge they can't nail down conclusively as too much anchor-pulling, we out them on O2. If the symptoms don't resolve, it's easier to assume it's not DCS related. If they do, we can be pretty sure of the cause.
> 
> I've taken to diving conservatively. I try not to bump too close to my NDL, but separately from that, whether I've got a deco obligation or not, I try to pad my safety stop by at least a couple of minutes.


My symptoms were temporarily relieved when they gave me pain meds at the er but came back later once the wore off but not as bad. They gave me oxygen at the same time so dont know which one made a difference. My symptoms completely went away in the chamber.


----------



## MillerTime

Jason said:


> Millertime, I think I saw your old boat at the Ritz in Baker today.....You sell it to someone over here???


I traded it in at sunrise marina. What they have done with it so far i dont know.


----------



## Jason

Miller Time is still on it, but the letters look a little ragged....Love your new sled brother!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime

Jason said:


> Miller Time is still on it, but the letters look a little ragged....Love your new sled brother!!!!:thumbup:


Yeah they were actually on there when i bought the boat. I scratched them up a bit though. Was the first boat i owned so a few bumps and bruises were expected.


----------



## El Kabong

MillerTime said:


> My symptoms were temporarily relieved when they gave me pain meds at the er but came back later once the wore off but not as bad. They gave me oxygen at the same time so dont know which one made a difference. My symptoms completely went away in the chamber.


Thanks.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Miller how do you like your new boat? 
trying to figure out what i wanna get when 
return


----------



## coolbluestreak

Oscar, have you figured out were you are going yet?


----------



## oxbeast1210

nah im just waiting on orders im pretty sure its gonna go just like in this pic....


----------



## coolbluestreak

LOL, that's pretty funny!


----------



## MillerTime

That detailer cartoon sounds pretty acurate. 

I love the new boat though. Just need to get more blood on the deck.


----------



## coolbluestreak

It's been 30 days buddy, let's get wet!:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime

Yes it has been. Hopefully the weather cooperates this weekend.


----------



## Telum Pisces

AJ's are open. Go put a shaft in one. I'll be tied up with wedding mess all weekend and would much rather be spearing. But such is life.


----------



## MillerTime

Can't wait. It will be the first time I dive on the new boat as well. Still haven't figured out a perfect solution to how to store all the tanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces

MillerTime said:


> Still haven't figured out a perfect solution to how to store all the tanks.


Roll Control tank brackets are the best I have seen if you have a place to mount the mounting rails that hold the brackets.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Telum Pisces said:


> Roll Control tank brackets are the best I have seen


 Brandon dives steel 119's, I don't think they make them for over 100 size do they?


----------



## El Kabong

yes, you can get adjustable brackets for 7.25" - 8" tanks


----------



## SaltAddict

Jeremy, I have them, and they will fit much bigger than a 119. I stash 119, 108, and al80 in mine. However, pay attention to how high you mount them. Wing and harness BCDs that have 2 straps that hold to the tank are a problem. Mine are mounted a little high, and that top strap plays hell with getting them to stay. They make 3 different brackets: standard (al8o only) adjustable (what you want) and doubles (for doubles rigs). They are well worth the money if you have a place to mount them. They DO NOT come with mounting hardware (no biggie) and they have no pre-drilled mounting holes (because every mounting application is different). You have to drill and countersink your mounts.


----------



## MillerTime

If i am thinking about the correct ones i dont think they will work for me. There isnt a flush gunnel/sidewall. There is the rail that is about thigh height and then the side of the boat is "behind" it if that makes sense.


----------



## SaltAddict

That's what I was thinking. I have never been on a cat, but they don't appear to have an area to mount roll control. Keep in mind, you can cut the rails to fit: on a transom, in a center console, in a cuddy, the are versatile.


----------

